# Fuck squat nazis!!!!!



## wretchedryan (Jun 25, 2010)

i just returned to oakland CA,where im from,after a month on the the road,to find a squat that me and my girl had been stayin at for months,,and brought some one there we thought we could trust before we left town.that person had brought abunch of wannabe anarchist,squater kids that moved in ,and i have no problem with that,that started fixin up the place,and i have no problem with that.but there attitude tword us ,and the fact we couldnt even have our little room in a big ass house that we had left a very nice note on the door stating that its a big place make another room yers,and it was ignored,WAS FUCKED!!!!!im kinda old and alittle wiser,i was proud we didnt just fuck them up!!!!!real talk!!!!but im bigger then that these days.so after feelin really unconfortable and not wanting to fight,we left......oakland has other squats,but that mantality is not punk rock,not anarchist,or how squaters should treat each other!!!!!im startin a anti-squat-nazi movment,thats it!!!!! -cheers


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 22, 2010)

im down... thats pretty fucked up... there should have been a point where they startedto realize theyre
being little asholes... im surprised you didnt fuck em up... i would have... that makes you a better man than me


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 21, 2010)

more power to you sir. i'm behind you all the way. if we dont all help each other we're no better than our mainstream society.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Heh. Know a little about this, neo do too.
Thats why I fly solo from now on. Too many fucktards to and about to be communal anymore, good luck fighint the good fight there wretchedryan - its a no win battle.


----------



## Morganna (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you talking about on MLK and like 34th or whatever?


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 13, 2011)

morganna you'd do well to edit that post out to not out the location to every cop in the universe.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 14, 2011)

you did the right thing, by being the bigger person, letting it go and moving out. i would like to think that i'd do the same, but most likely i would have gotten them back.


----------



## hobogestapo (Aug 14, 2011)

a.s.n.m. fuck yeah fuck yeah


----------



## robbaked (Aug 28, 2011)

No respect with some of these youngsters


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 26, 2012)

If it was safe house I was there and fighting on yer side but you didn't help yer case by going across the street and stabbing each other. Hahaha I had just stumbled upon the place a week beforehand and was invited to live there. Anyhow safe house got the boot and was burned up pretty good shortly afterwards.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 26, 2012)

Man, I know nothing of Squatting or anarchist yet, But I must admit, It takes a lot more courage to walk away than to fight. You're the bigger man, dont let no one tell ya otherwise. Like ti was said above, the more power to you.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 27, 2012)

Alright upon further investigation this was posted before the same thing happened at safe house. Still coulda been safe house before my time there. I know kids occasionally squatted there before there was an attempt at making it long term. I dunno honestly I could see that happen at any squat on Oakland. The squatters there hate travelers for some reason. Too cool I guess


----------

